# Snapper



## TheFizzer (Nov 23, 2016)

My dad just picked this up and wanted me to try to get some information and value on this bike.  It's a Snapper and the guy he bought it from said it's a 1978.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Dec 1, 2016)

think you will have better luck if you put this is the bmx section- this is the stingray/ muscle bike section


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Dec 2, 2016)

Kool Ross bike


----------

